# Che l’italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di parole è un dato di fatto



## mimimarie

Salve. Vorrei chiedervi una cosa.

La frase che ho messo sotto inizia dal "Che". 
La prima domanda e' se questo "che" sostiuisce tutta la prima meta' della frase " l'italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di palore" .

E la seconda domanda e' se c'e' qualche altra parola che si puo' usare al posto del "che" in questa frase. 

Ecco, la frase.
-Che l’italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di parole è un dato di fatto.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Minimarie. È stato semplicemente cambiato l'ordine delle proposizioni, anticipando la seconda. La costruzione naturale sarebbe: "È un dato di fatto che l’italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole".


----------



## mimimarie

Grazie Necsus!   Ma questo cambiamento dell'ordine in una frase usando il "che" , si fa spesso, anche nella vita quotidiana?


----------



## Starless74

mimimarie said:


> Grazie Necsus!   Ma questo cambiamento dell'ordine in una frase usando il "che" , si fa spesso, anche nella vita quotidiana?


Quando l'oggetto del "che" è appunto un _fatto_ (ad esempio: _che_ l'italiano sia una bella lingua) è usato correntemente anche nella lingua parlata.
Non dev'essere necessariamente un fatto noto o risaputo, es.: "_che_ Maria fosse già rientrata a casa, nessuno si era accorto".


----------



## Necsus

Il cambiamento nell'ordine degli elementi sintattici rispetto a quello naturale si usa abbastanza, soprattutto nel parlato, di solito per dare risalto a uno di loro, in genere quello che viene anteposto.


----------



## DonHolgo

mimimarie said:


> La prima domanda e' se questo "che" sostiuisce tutta la prima meta' della frase " l'italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di palore" .


Che cosa intendi con «sostituire»?


----------



## Starless74

mimimarie said:


> la seconda domanda è se c'è qualche altra parola che si può usare al posto del "che" in questa frase.


In _questa_ frase in particolare, direi di no; _*che*_ è la congiunzione più adatta tra "_è un dato di fatto_" e "_la lingua italiana è..._"
Potrei ipotizzare al massimo la variante: _è un dato di fatto *come* l'Italiano sia... _etc.
ma non suona altrettanto bene e, se cambiamo l'ordine della frase, suona malissimo:
_Come l'italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di parole, è un dato di fatto._


----------



## mimimarie

Grazie @Starless74 


@Necsus , Grazie della spiegazione. In effetti anche nella lingua giapponese noi abbiamo un uso simile ; cambiare l'ordine delle preposizioni in una frase per dare qualche emfasi.


----------



## Necsus

mimimarie said:


> per dare qualche e*n*fasi


 Prego!


----------



## mimimarie

Necsus said:


> Prego!


Grazie !!


----------



## lorenzos

mimimarie said:


> La prima domanda e' se questo "che" sostituisce tutta la prima meta' della frase " l'italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di parole".


Che può sostituire quando è pronome:
- L'italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole *che *piace a tanti stranieri ma *che *non è molto studiata.
ma qui è congiunzione:
- Molti dicono *che *l'italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole.


mimimarie said:


> E la seconda domanda e' se c'e' qualche altra parola che si può usare al posto del "che" in questa frase.


- *Quanto *l’italiano sia una lingua bella e ricca di parole è un dato di fatto.


----------



## mimimarie

@lorenzos Grazie mille!


----------



## Pietruzzo

mimimarie said:


> E la seconda domanda e' se c'e' qualche altra parola che si puo' usare al posto del "che" in questa frase.


È possibile eliminarlo.
L'italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole: è un dato di fatto.


----------



## mimimarie

Pietruzzo said:


> È possibile eliminarlo.
> L'italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole: è un dato di fatto.


wooo. non lo sapevo. grazie!


----------



## MoltoMahler

Pietruzzo said:


> È possibile eliminarlo.
> L'italiano è una lingua bella e ricca di parole: è un dato di fatto.


Secondo me virgola, punto e virgola o punto sarebbero più adeguati dei due punti. Non c'è alcuna funzione esplicativa e la creazione di un rapporto di coordinazione dovrebbe semmai portare la subordinata a destra dei due punti e non la principale.

La sostituzione di "che" con "come" o "quanto" invece non mi sembra una soluzione percorribile, almeno in questo caso.


----------



## mimimarie

MoltoMahler said:


> Secondo me virgola, punto e virgola o punto sarebbero più adeguati dei due punti. Non c'è alcuna funzione esplicativa e la creazione di un rapporto di coordinazione dovrebbe semmai portare la subordinata a destra dei due punti e non la principale.
> 
> La sostituzione di "che" con "come" o "quanto" invece non mi sembra una soluzione percorribile, almeno in questo caso.


Ho capito! Grazie


----------



## MoltoMahler

mimimarie said:


> Ho capito! Grazie


どういたしまして 

In ogni caso, per essere più specifici, "è un dato di fatto" richiede il "che" quando regge una proposizione soggettiva, come nel caso in questione. In altri casi non è escluso che possa reggere altre preposizioni / congiunzioni. Per esempio nel caso in cui regga una proposizione relativa:
"é un dato di fatto _di cui tener conto / da tenere in considerazione / il cui peso non è da trascurare / etc..."_


----------



## mimimarie

MoltoMahler said:


> どういたしまして
> 
> In ogni caso, per essere più specifici, "è un dato di fatto" richiede il "che" quando regge una proposizione soggettiva, come nel caso in questione. In altri casi non è escluso che possa reggere altre preposizioni / congiunzioni. Per esempio nel caso in cui regga una proposizione relativa:
> "é un dato di fatto _di cui tener conto / da tenere in considerazione / il cui peso non è da trascurare / etc..."_


----------

